# PPC for clothing website - where should I advertise my upscale Christian clothing line?



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope this is the right area. If not, my apologies.

We are about to launch our new store and website. I want to know where our best bang for the buck would be in regards to PPC. Google? yahoo? Facebook? etc. I am not prepared to dump a bunch of money into PPC until I see some results. Maybe $200 - $500. $200 I'm comfortable with and as the figure goes up, my comfort level goes down.

I know it may depend upon our line. The best way to explain it is that picture a Christian version of Affliction. HAHA I know some people are like WHAT?!?!? But, it's non-corny and looks good imo.

Again, the question is, with a Christian version of the Affliction/tagout/etc type of line, where would I be the wisest to put in money for PPC?

Thanks for your feedback and help. LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I suggest google, it's very easy to track clicks, and normally if somebody clicks it means they are looking for your product. If clicks dont convert to sales then you may have issue with customer not connecting with the designs or pricing issues.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Google is probably the best place to find sales if you want to do PPC. It requires careful management and it can get expensive quickly if you don't keep an eye on it, but Google PPC will probably provide the most bang for your buck. Your product is kind of a niche product, so it may be that your keywords will be less expensive. You should also find less competition for some of them, which is a good thing. 

Also, if you're doing PPC, make sure your website is ready to convert and that you have a good home page or landing page. It's no use spending money on PPC if your website can't close the deal.


----------



## JamesE3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't waste my time with yahoo. Google would be the way to go, but you'll want to do some testing with keywords first before you do a full blown campaign. The number 1 spot isn't always the most cost effective and some keywords may be too costly to start with as well.

Facebook would be my second choice. Only because I don't have a lot of experience with it. The cool thing about Facebook though is the fact that it can be a little less costly and you can do some excellent targeting. If you know your target audience then Facebook would definitely be worth looking at. Maybe even more than google.


----------



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! you've been an awesome help. We are rebuilding our site and all of that right now as we speak. Do you guys know anything about SEO? Any advice?


----------

